# efltraveller Hello to ev1



## efltraveller (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi I'm EFLTRAVELLER

Living in S. London and working FE education for a few years gained Cambridge CELTA about 18 months ago. 

Seeking useful tips and advice about UAE and to make some additional EFL friends or contacts. 

[*]I'm looking for a travel buddy who wants to go and teach in UAE for up to 1 year.
[*]I'm easy to get along with, fun to be around, mature at 48. 

I would be happy to hear from anyone who has some contacts in UAE about where not to go or where would be the best introductions for EFL out there.


Best regards


----------

